# ECLSTS 3D Printer Presentation on Friday



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day, all - I will be making a presentation at next week's East Coast Large Scale Train Show on Friday, March 21.


The two hour session will start with an overview of 3D printing and software that you can use to design your own items. I'll bring along my Afinia printer and a number of sample items that I have printed in the last 10 months.


The second half of the presentation will be on electronics & various gizmos and gadgets that you can build to enhance your railroad.


I am scheduled to talk from 9:30 till 11:30 - I hope to see some of you there!


If there are any specific questions that you would like me to address at the workshop please let me know.


thanks!


dave


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

It would be good to sit in, however I hope that we are too busy.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Treeman said:


> It would be good to sit in, however I hope that we are too busy.




I hope you are real busy too.

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a wonderful show... Kudos to Harry, Kathy, Scott and all the crew for a great job... 

Dealers shelves and tables were very empty at the end of Friday and by 3 yesterday afternoon, you could see table tops....

Yes, it was a wonderful show.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your not just being positive again are you Stan? There really was a good turn out?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty... Yup.... It was a great show..... 99% of the reports support that... It's a shame but you always have the certain percentage that can find something they were unhappy with.... 

http://largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/21093/how-was-the-vender-area-at-york/view/post_id/240134


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave, I just saw your OP here. I heard the seminar announced, but stupid me, I was too engrossed in the vendor setups to attend. I don't suppose you have a powerpoint to share?

Hi Marty, this was my first show, but here's a few more data points: a) it was hard to get anywhere, because of aisle congestion; b) there seemed to be a constant flow of people with large rectangular boxes headed toward the front door; and c) it was standing room only for Scott's seminar. 

I overheard one vendor who was saying that he had been absolutely mobbed for most of the day, and was thankful (at around 4:00pm) that things were calming down. My long wait was at G Scale Junction, took 20 minutes to check out at the cashier. Kinda sparse in the layout area though, from what I saw. 

Great to finally meet you, Stan.

===>Cliffy


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

CliffyJ said:


> Dave, I just saw your OP here. I heard the seminar announced, but stupid me, I was too engrossed in the vendor setups to attend. I don't suppose you have a powerpoint to share?
> 
> Hi Marty, this was my first show, but here's a few more data points: a) it was hard to get anywhere, because of aisle congestion; b) there seemed to be a constant flow of people with large rectangular boxes headed toward the front door; and c) it was standing room only for Scott's seminar.
> 
> ...


Cliff - my PowerPoint slides are on my web page here:

http://www.trainelectronics.com/presentations.htm

I have a video but it is not ready yet - I hope to get it on YouTube sometime in the next week or so.

thanks

dave


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Dave, that's a great presentation!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Friday was the best day we have had, anywhere.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a steady flow of observers at the steam tracks. Had a great time boiling water with the other enthusiasts, and actually got a 32 minute run from my Roundhouse Millie on the short track. One of the O gauge trains running on the short track was 110 years old (circa 1904). I'd be happy to run that well now, and I'm just 68.

I must have spent about $400.00 on various odds and ends, plus I have set back another $456.00 for the Piko 0-6-0 Reading camelback. I got a Chuffer for the Millie, but have to get up the courage to install it. I'll probably get it done once the weather warms up and I can work on those things outside the house.

I was somewhat bemused by the gentleman who approached the short track layout and asked whether he could test a locomotive on our track that he had just bought. I had to explain that there were no power packs connected to our track, but he was welcome to try provided his locomotive ran via live steam or battery power. He seemed rather surprised that such small locomotives could run on live steam, and then decided to try at another display.

I think it was a great show all around.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear Mike you had a long drive. Guess I need to go sometime.


----------

